# Route from Costa Brava to San Sabastian?



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all

We´re about to wrap up here in Costa Brava and begin the journey over to the West Coast. 

Can anyone recommend a route and/or stopovers on the way?

We´ll spend tomorrow in Girona (and perhaps a night just outside there) and then start the journey.

Zaragoza seems an obivous stopover but perhaps not an interesting visit? Any recommendations of better small villages etc. en route?

We´re pretty keen on spending some time in Pamplona - again any recommendations on stopovers or things to visit/do? THe other place that we wondered about was Logroño which, I understand, might be good for Rioja wine tasting/buying?

Am happy to knock out a couple of long days´driving and then stop in interesting places rather than smooch across the country as we want to spend a few days in San Sebastian and then Bilbao before we catch the ferry home...

Very grateful for advice/recommendations please!

Soph & Dave.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Consult a map?? 

Seriously, draw a line on a map, decide how far off your route you are prepared deviate, draw 2 lines either side of the original and then see what's between the extremities that you fancy visiting!

That's what I tend to do when I am away, never bother with being to proscriptive :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We stopped in Zaragoza on a motorbike trip, only stayed for one night, wished we had more time. Not been in the van yet.

Sue


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Carinena just off the A23 Good Safe stop in small town in a large lay-by next to the park and school very quite on overnight traffic you can also say in a restaurant car as long as you buy a meal or have drinks.

However there is a new truck park next to the garage same turn off to Carinena, The next day follow carry on the A23 past Zaragoza towards Pamplona on the N121 once you get to pamplona pick up the A121 to Irun at Irun on your right you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.

One other thing when you are driving up the A121 stop for fuel because once you get to Irun you are on the border and the price jump up somewhat.

Hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We wondered about the aire at biarritz we have seen caravans on there in jan before, or the big car park between the aire and the sea.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

suedew said:


> We stopped in Zaragoza on a motorbike trip, only stayed for one night, wished we had more time. Not been in the van yet.
> 
> Sue


I'm with Sue here. Easy bus ride from close to the campsite, lovely buildings in town. Don't miss the market, magnificent alcazar, the basilica of Santa Pilar in the amazing Plaza Pilar. We liked the town very much. There's a wonderful coffee shop in the Plaza Pilar- on a corner. I defy anyone not to love it !

http://www.spain.info/en_GB/reportajes/zaragoza_en_dos_dias.html

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are two Aires shown for Zaragoza, the one nearest to the city is not nice although it has free WiFi and electricity. Some 20+k north is a good stop by a swimming pool.

Alan


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

sideways said:


> We wondered about the aire at biarritz we have seen caravans on there in jan before, or the big car park between the aire and the sea.


We are off to Spain in Jan & thinking of staying at aire in Biarritz followed by La Joyosa near Zaragoza. Anyone used them and any comments?

Barry


----------



## chubadub (Dec 17, 2012)

i know its a bit offtopic but, Still got bits of my engine in the roadside just outside Zaragoza. nice hotel and nice airport nice place.


----------



## chubadub (Dec 17, 2012)

i know its a bit offtopic but, Still got bits of my engine in the roadside just outside Zaragoza. nice hotel and nice airport nice place.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Aranjuez south of Madrid for the Royal Palace. Stay on the ACSI site there which is open all year. Pleasant walk through the royal gardens alongside the river to the town and Palace. It might be a bit off your route but that depends on the way you want to go.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For the Zaragoza region, give the Aire at Marlofa a miss, it is dirty and noisy even with free electricity, if they have not all been broken.
A better site in every way is at Cascante North of Zaragoza at N41`59.670 W001`41.275 which is a large parking area outside of a swimming pool and a few hundred yards from the town. It has water etc in the top left corner near the infant school.
Alan


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Barry 

Yes have used La Joyosa just off the main road you have to drive through the garage dive right around the back and you will see around 15 spaces for motorhomes, park in the far corner it's not to bad can be a little nosey with the trucks but if you are just using it as a stopover for the night its ok free electric just plugin your cable and reset the trip under the plastic cover only 6 amps so if you use a kettle and have the boiler on at the same time it will trip.

Regards
Ray


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry! Joyosa when we called in in late September was dirty from heavy goods use, broken bottles and oil smells were a characteristic and of the several electric points, some seemed to be broken or vandalised. While we were there the smell of the parked up animals and traffic noise encouraged us to move on after a very short stop. We went on to Cascante which was at the other end of the spectrum.
It could of course have just been a bad day when we arrived and at other times with less traffic we may have stayed if it had not smelt of oil and animal dung.
Alan


----------

